# Rockwell Saw - Jointer Combination



## markduncan93 (Jul 30, 2009)

*1970's Rockwell Table Saw Jointer Combination *

My dad bought this saw for $100 after we saw the ad on Craigslist.
Since then i have had to adjust the fence, lube it, and put a new blade in it and it sounds like brand new.
I cleaned the table off by using a wire brush for my drill and sanded the top with wet/dry sandpaper soaked in mineral spirits. But there is still some spots i missed. I was working on it until 11 PM outside underneath a dust to dawn light. So i suppose that's an excuse. 
My next project for it is to build an outfeed table for it and to make a table for the fence.

(These are pictures before i started working on the saw)


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

markduncan93 said:


> *1970's Rockwell Table Saw Jointer Combination *
> 
> My dad bought this saw for $100 after we saw the ad on Craigslist.
> Since then i have had to adjust the fence, lube it, and put a new blade in it and it sounds like brand new.
> ...


Good luck with it. I have a similar set up and it works great. I did change the belt to the new linked belt and it runs much smoother. A good investment for under $30.00. I coated mine with a good liquid carnauba wax then with a paste and can go about 4 months in the garage without any rust.Good luck with it and can't wait to see some projects you make with it. It looks like you have an old radial arm saw also. Nothing like the old tools.


----------



## MauBow (Dec 18, 2008)

markduncan93 said:


> *1970's Rockwell Table Saw Jointer Combination *
> 
> My dad bought this saw for $100 after we saw the ad on Craigslist.
> Since then i have had to adjust the fence, lube it, and put a new blade in it and it sounds like brand new.
> ...


My dad has the same combo. He bought his new back in the late 70s for on site tirm work when he had a construction co. Still going strong today.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

markduncan93 said:


> *1970's Rockwell Table Saw Jointer Combination *
> 
> My dad bought this saw for $100 after we saw the ad on Craigslist.
> Since then i have had to adjust the fence, lube it, and put a new blade in it and it sounds like brand new.
> ...


What a great deal…$100…want your money back


> ?


----------



## markduncan93 (Jul 30, 2009)

*1970's Rockwell Table Saw Jointer Combination *

These are pictures after I finished the top, realigned and repainted the fence, and used it for a bit.


----------



## borny (Nov 11, 2012)

markduncan93 said:


> *1970's Rockwell Table Saw Jointer Combination *
> 
> These are pictures after I finished the top, realigned and repainted the fence, and used it for a bit.


That is a beautiful saw!! I am inheriting one from my father in law, with the only stipulation is that I cannot sell it and will have to pass it along to one of my sons.. Currently I will be the third generation to use this saw, starting with my wife's great uncle.

Dan


----------

